# Please help a young photographer out!



## RapidPhotography (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello!
My name is Sara, im 15 years young, and I love photography =D I made myself a Myspace dedicate to my pictures, and I would love friends/critiques =D

http://www.myspace.com/rapid_photography

I used to go by the name "Snazzy Pics" but I feel that that is too Child like and unprofessinal. So i changed my name to "Rapid Photography".


If you add my and view my photos please give constructive criticism, I am looking to improve, and it is hard to do that if people only comment saying "I hate this picture" or "I love this picture" I would love to know why You hate it, or love it  Don't worry, I can handle the truth.


So if your bored, please check my pictures out. 


And please don't steal my pictures. They are all (c) Rapid Photography (which is me) and I don't want to see them used without my permission (plus, if you want to use them and I approve I can provide the unwatermarked image)



Anyway, thank your for your time  Please tell anyone you know about me, and help an aspiring photographer out.​


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd like to help you out, but I can't see any of your photos.  I don't have a myspace page.  Maybe you can put your pictures up somewhere we can see them, like at imageshack?


----------



## RapidPhotography (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok I will be doing that later today  Thanks for showing intrest though.


----------

